# Dream Aquarium



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I was surfing the web when i found this site so I thought I would share it with yall. Here it is http://www.dreamaquarium.com/


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i throught this is about some aquarium design... instead it is a screensaver... not looking bad though.

anyway... this tank will only work in the screensaver... the crab would not do well in water with no salt, krib beat the crap out of other fish, the tiger barb would chew away gourami's fin, the chocolate gourami should keep in a species tank. just a head up to people who plan to stock their tank like this....


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i did not have the time to look at it but have u checked out the forum for it they say in one post that a flowerhorn cost $1000 USD. i can get one for $10 USD


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

some of the big and good (i guess) ones do go near that price range. $10 is more like the babies' price. usually i see the full grown ones go for 100+ on average.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

maybe but still i aint paying that much for a fish lol


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

exactly... it is just insane to see people going crazy on discus in auction. they are some really nice pair of discus(yes, best i ever seen) for sale, start price is $200 and it went to $800 i think... it was just insane.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW! aaa that is insane for a fish but some people love this hobby alot more then others lol


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah... i guess so... but i just don't think that is a good idea to spend that much on them. it is just a hobby afterall. it would hurt more if those expensive fish died on you... but oh well... some people do throw a lot of money into this hobby. some do it because they like the fish and it is their only chance to get some kind of rare fish, some just get it to get the sense of superior over others... kind of like people driving a ferrari in autocross and their time are slower than the miatas. they are just there to show off their car...


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

aaa u have a good point there


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

What I fail to understand is people who buy beautiful, expensive fish, and then stick them in bare 20 gallon breeding tanks in the basement.

I love this hobby, but frankly, I'd rather spend 1000$ on a complete set-up, than on two fish. But then, I've spent 800$ on a snake, so I probably shouldn't be talking


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL Zoe thats alot for a snake, will you be turning it into a pair of boots or something?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

even $800 is a lot for a pair of boot... i would only spend $20 on average on shoes...


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I spent $70 on my shoes lol but then again there DC's


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

if you look hard enough, you see those shoes for sale for pretty cheap. i saw some dc just today for $30. of course is older model... but still. 

$20 for a pair of vans... it is a great deal... those tnt last a long time(well, i didn't skate...) and the half cab i have now is pretty good too.


----------

